# Smoked Pink Salmon Dip



## ohboy (Aug 5, 2012)

I have not been on here for quite some time.  I am bringing back some pink and coho salmon from Alaska this weekend (that i caught mysel).  I am going to save the coho for meals but am looking to smoke the pink when i get home to make into different dips.  If anybody have any smoking suggestions for the pinks, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 6, 2012)

OB, evening and welcome to the forum......  Coho and Lox..... 2 words that belong together..... Here is bbally's recipe and guide..... He comes with credentials and so does his food....   

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 6, 2012)

Here is another outstanding Link with tons of Detail...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/91264/final-smoked-salmon-with-recipe-instructions-and-qview   And you may like a popular Dip I do...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## bryce (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome idea on the smoked salmon spread. I have a request for more smoked salmon so i think i'll take few chunks and make a spread with it. Yum Yum!


----------



## ohboy (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, I will be giving it a shot on sunday


----------



## ohboy (Sep 7, 2012)

I finally got time this weekend since the Huskers don't play til Saturday night.  Defrosted 4 of my pink salmon fillets and deboned them.  Decided to mix up a dry brine that I found online.  They will be sitting in that for about 5 hours, will rinse and let them sit in the fridge overnight.  This is a trial run and timing might be too long in the fridge tonight but it also might be worth it.  Smoking them tomorrow and will be experimenting all day up until probably game time and mowing the yard.  Have a great weekend everybody.  GO BIG RED!


----------

